# HDMI Cable Length



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

What's the maximum length an HDMI cable can be before it doesn't work properly?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> What's the maximum length an HDMI cable can be before it doesn't work properly?


30,000 miles...


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> 30,000 miles...



Prove it!:whistling2:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> Prove it!:whistling2:


Okay....:whistling2:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> Okay....:whistling2:


I'm waiting......:whistling2:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Okay....:whistling2:


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::laughing:


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

i heard like 25 feet for some reason. 


I will be at school on wed, and ask .

I know that i have pulled a 100' cable, but whether it works i have no idea


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mikeh32 said:


> i heard like 25 feet for some reason.
> 
> I will be at school on wed, and ask .
> 
> I know that i have pulled a 100' cable, but whether it works i have no idea


I've used 75' with no problem. Our church has two large flat panels on either side of the stage fed with 75' hdmi. No problems. I've used 40' several times and haven't gotten a complaint


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They also had HDMI wall plate jacks at HD.. but I'm not sure what the specs are you need to run and how to avoid problems like Intercom wiring has with 120V cables closer than 12"..


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B W E said:


> I've used 75' with no problem. Our church has two large flat panels on either side of the stage fed with 75' hdmi. No problems. I've used 40' several times and haven't gotten a complaint


Jesus in HD!


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

you can run miles with them btw with baluns.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

mikeh32 said:


> you can run miles with them btw with baluns.


You would CAT5e or CAT6??


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

the company i heard used cat 6, but corning makes, or is making baluns to do it too. 

I have seen them, but not sure if they are available yet


----------



## rnichols (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.vanco1.com

Makes HDMI baluns for cat5/6 and coax


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Jesus in HD!



"For the first time ever see in crystal clear 1080P HD what a load of crap we are spewing"


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> "For the first time ever see in crystal clear 1080P HD what a load of crap we are spewing"


Imagine how this would have looked in HD.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

BBQ said:


> Imagine how this would have looked in HD.


So, none of you three geniuses has anything worthwhile to contribute to the thread, so you revert back to your idiotic religion bashing?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

B W E said:


> So, none of you three geniuses has anything worthwhile to contribute to the thread, so you revert back to your idiotic religion bashing?


Well, I thought it was clever


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I must be the only non fussy guy when it comes to watching tv. As long as i can see a picture im happy... 1080, 720 sure.... what ever it takes... LOL.. I remember fighting with my brother over what channel to watch on the rabbit ear tv.... later we would pull on the cord when we fought over what to watch to the cable channel changer for those of you that remember that beast of a "remote control"...


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B W E said:


> So, none of you three geniuses has anything worthwhile to contribute to the thread, so you revert back to your idiotic religion bashing?


In your opinion it's idiotic religion bashing. In My opinion religion is idiotic. Both are opinions and both are right and wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## WmEricB (Apr 12, 2012)

B4T said:


> They also had HDMI wall plate jacks at HD.. but I'm not sure what the specs are you need to run and how to avoid problems like Intercom wiring has with 120V cables closer than 12"..


If you could run EMT for each cable or wire run that would help.

Have fun - Eric


----------



## SVT CAMR (Apr 17, 2012)

If you notice on Mono Prices website there are no HDMI Cables that are HIGH SPEED over 15 ft. you will not get the 1080P resolution with a cable longer than that. 

1080i yes. For a 75 ft. run see mono prices website #7697 directional cable with EQ. 
(Disclaimer I have never used this cable)


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

SVT CAMR said:


> If you notice on Mono Prices website there are no HDMI Cables that are HIGH SPEED over 15 ft. you will not get the 1080P resolution with a cable longer than that.
> 
> 1080i yes. For a 75 ft. run see mono prices website #7697 directional cable with EQ.
> (Disclaimer I have never used this cable)


I never noticed that, thank you.


----------



## mikeykcl (May 31, 2012)

I run 50' cables without problem. The important thing to consider is the end termination. The thick cable is not pliable enough to connect to a mounted TV. After breaking several ends off 50 foot HDMI cords, I began carrying HDMI couplers on the truck and 1 foot HDMI cords. The 1 foot cable connects to the TV and then couples to the 50 foot. Viola, no more broken HDMI cords.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

mikeykcl said:


> I run 50' cables without problem. The important thing to consider is the end termination. The thick cable is not pliable enough to connect to a mounted TV. After breaking several ends off 50 foot HDMI cords, I began carrying HDMI couplers on the truck and 1 foot HDMI cords. The 1 foot cable connects to the TV and then couples to the 50 foot. Viola, no more broken HDMI cords.


Monoprice sells little, well, I dunno what you call em, but they are about 6" long with a male on one end and a female on the other, for just that purpose. They are $1.24 I believe. They call them "port savers" I think.


----------

